# Really need help!!!



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all, desperate for your help!

One of my retf's seems to have a big red ball hanging out of its bottom!

It looks either like a blistered burn, or it has pooed out some of its insides.

Now I know they can cough up their insides.. but has anyone ever experienced it out of thier bum?

What should I do!?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm no expert but it could be a prolapse:

Prolapse

A prolapse will present as an exposure of tissue (i.e stomach) through the oral, or more likely, the cloaca (e.g. rectum, oviduct or urinary bladder)

Any prolapsed tissue will need to be kept moist, and may resolve naturally after a few hours. However, upon discovery of a prolapse you should phone your vets for advice, and if it the prolapse is not resolved within a few hours, make an emergency appointment.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

sounds like a prolapse hun, google sugar bath for prolapse in frog, see what it offers, I know some people recommend this and it has worked. I would also advise a trip to a vets. there is a thread on here somewhere about prolapses and how to treat, best of luck! xx


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I found this on another website, could be of help:


*Prolapse of the Intestines or Gonads* 
*What is it?* 
Prolapse can be a very scary thing for many frog owners the first time. I, for one, have experienced this problem with my horned frog. Here's the scenario. You just got done feeding your frog a nice sized mouse or even some crickets. You awake next morning to see your frogs "insides" hanging out of its rectum. Gross? Yes! Scary? Can be. Curable? Definitely. Prolapse is the result of either substrate swallowed wrong, a too large of a meal, or for no reason at all. 
*Symptoms* 
-Pink, fleshy tissue hanging out of thee frogs rectum. Either could be its intestines or gonads. 
*Treatments* 
Prolapse can be treated at home or by a vet. Before you do anything, bring your frog to the vet first to check it out. That's always the safest route. If a vet is not accessible, there is a way you can push the intestines or gonads back in. This is very risky and should not be tried by anyone. I personally would not do this because I would fear of injuring my frog. But here's how you do it. Be sure to keep the protruding tissue moist; some people recommend using a sugar water solution to shrink the tissue. Using a wet Q-tip, gently coax/push the hanging tissue back in the rectum without twisting the tissue. This method may work in minor cases, but may reoccur. So again, it is best to see a vet on this one. If it is the gonads that are protruding, this method may not even work at all and a vet is a must see. Prolapsed gonads usually need to be removed. 
*Prevention* Prolapsed intestines/gonads can occur for no reason at all. Or it can occur because of large meals or food/substrate that gets digested improperly. My advice to you is to feed your frog in small quantities and do not feed it anything it cannot swallow. Meaning, don't force feed it something it can't fit inside its mouth.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

most of the time, the sugar solution works by itself and you won't need to prod anything, and to be honest I would worry about injuring the frog further. the most important thing is to keep the proplapse moist. and seek a vet!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks so much for your help, you've probably saved my frog's life!

I was going to call the vet this morning but he's back to normal now! The sugar bath has worked and he's as good as new.

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED, YOU'RE ALL :no1:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

glad he's ok hun!! just keep an eye on him, as there is a risk it can happen again. xx


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Cloacial prolapse can be caused by a number of different things...as already said, sometimes there can be no aeitology at all..but it can also be caused by substrate compaction...so it might be worth changing your substrate...

you'll also need to be more careful in future, as prolapse is far more likely to reoccur once it has happened once.

as for pushing it back in....i seriously don't reccomend this, and it should be left to the vet. The method described is correct as far as I'm aware, but the chance of injury is quite high...

glad your little guy is ok though :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

how much sugar do you put in water to make a suitable sugar solution? Just interested in case this happens to any of my frogs.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Approx 50/50 mix I believe..


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh I think it is, it's best to use a small dish with a lid, so you can keep the froggy in it for a while to soak. not sure on the exact details though. there was a thread once I read explaining how to do this method.


----------

